# Convertidor binario a 7 segmentos



## pedro12 (Ene 9, 2007)

Hola,

Necesito realizar el siguiente circuito. Tengo 4 entradas digitales de 24vdc y que si no hay ninguna activada en un display de 7 segmentos se muestre 0. Si hay una activada un 1 y asi consecutivamente hasta que si estan todas activadas se muestre una F. Yo solo he encontrado 
un decodificador binario a 7 segmentos la referencia es dem9368 de national pero esta descatalogado. Yo estoy seguro que esto existe como aplicación variando las entradas, pero alguien sabe si hay algun circuito o existe algún decodificador para mi aplicación.


----------



## yamazaky1984 (Ene 9, 2007)

´rimero tienes que atenuar las entradas de24VDC a 5VDC y eso lo consegues por medio de un arrerglo de resistencias y respecto al integrado que debes usar puedes usar un 7447 que maneja un  display 7 segmentos de anodo común, espero que esto te sirva


----------



## Apollo (Ene 9, 2007)

Hola a todos:

Cuando no tienen los 24V (Nivel BAJO), las salidas están completamente a tierra??

Si es así, sería muy fácil detectar con un diodo por entrada cuando está en estado BAJO, ya que si pones un inversor en cada diodo, por los diodos no van a pasar los 24V, pero si puede enviar  la entrada de un buffer (o cualquier otra compuerta) al estado BAJO cuando no existan esos 24V.

Ya teniendo los buffers  trabajando al voltaje que necesites (TTL - CMOS), puedes diseñar el circuito lógico para el display.

Te dejo un pequeño diagrama de la interfaz.

Espero y te sea útil esta información.
Saludos al foro


----------



## lazaro91 (Ene 10, 2007)

Hola,

  Me he cambiado de usuario y antes era pedro12 ahora soy lazaro91. Estoy desesperado. Tengo 4 dias para realizar el circuito circuito, montarlo y que funcione. 

Tengo 4 entradas digitales de 24Vdc, que cuando este activada por ejemplo la primera en un display de 7 segmentos tiene que mostrar un 1, si esta activada la entrada 2 tiene que  mostrar un 2, asi hasta que si estan activadas las 4 entradas tiene que mostrar en el display una F. Yo he buscado por internet y he encontrado el DM9368 de national pero esta descatalogado. He buscado mas y he encontrado otros demultiplexores pero son complejos y necesitan un micro. Yo necesito algo barato, que sea montar y funcionar no tengo tiempo de reacción. La alimentación es exterior y es de 24vdc. 

Alguien me puede ayudar.


----------



## EinSoldiatGott (Ene 10, 2007)

lazaro91 dijo:
			
		

> Hola,
> 
> Me he cambiado de usuario y antes era pedro12 ahora soy lazaro91. Estoy desesperado. Tengo 4 dias para realizar el circuito circuito, montarlo y que funcione.
> 
> ...



Hola, lo primero será acoplar las entradas de 24v a 5v, esto lo hará con optoacopladores 4n26, el transistor de salida estos optoacopladores lo empleará con una resistencia pull up, así para las 4 entradas, así se logra mandaras hacia el deco 7447, el problema es que este solo muestra hasta el 9, de ahi en adelante muetra símbolos incorrectos, entonces hay 2 opciones.

La primera es usar un buffer entre el deco y el display, que desde el número 8, se desactive este buffer y ya no reciba los datos del deco y empiece a mostrar los datos de un deco hecho por usted mismo que decodificara desde wl 8 hasta el 15.

O la segunda opción sería poner un decodificador después del decodificador 7447, así los números del 0 al 9 los pasaría directos y las letras son las que estaría decodificando.

O también puede buscar algún CI que decodifique de BCD a Hexa, pero considero que es poco probable que lo encuentre.

Saludos


----------



## Moy (Ene 11, 2007)

Una solucion algo rudimentaria es decodificar a la antigua osea con copuertas, he aqui la tabla de verdad y las ecuaciones:

ABCD abcdefg
0000  1111110
0001  0110000
0010  1101101
0011  1111001
0100  0110011
0101  1011011
0110  1011111
0111  1110000
1000  1111111
1001  1110011
1010  1110111
1011  0011111
1100  1001110
1101  0111101
1110  1001111
1111  1000111

Este arreglo lo puedes tener en un 74LS47o 48 segun el display para los numeros de 0 a 9, no recuerdo para los códigos de 1010 a 1111 que gheranra checa el datashets pero lo puedes implemetar en un PLD o grabar una memoria , en cuanto a acoplar los voltajes de 24 a 5volts puede ser con el optoacoplador o con un dividor de voltajes en donde la unión de las resistencias las conectas a las entradas del decoder o la memoria segun se el caso


----------



## yamazaky1984 (Ene 11, 2007)

para satisfaccion de todos los interesados, con Lazaro hemos trabajado un poco por fuera del foro y tenemos la solucion que se requiere:
La atenuacion la realizaremos ccon un divisr de tension para cada entrada..  el circuito combinacional se hará por medio de una gal16v8, porque el 7447 muestra unos caracteres horribles despues de la configuracion 1001 y la salida se hará por medio de un display de catodo común. Proximamente estaremos colgando toda la documentación..


----------



## makine (Ene 11, 2007)

con 4 demultiplexores podrias mirar de hacer lo que dice MOY


----------



## yamazaky1984 (Ene 18, 2007)

Con lazaro vamos a usar una gal16v8, con eso la reduccion d ehardware es inmensa además de obtener a la salida los caracteres que se desean de forma facil.. imaginenese tener que sufrir haciendo reducciones por mapas de karnnaug para cambiar un simbolo que no nos gusta. prefiero la gal.


----------

